

List of Mobile and App Ad Networks - abynav
http://gulyani.com/complete-list-of-mobile-ad-networks-companies/

======
Kejnn1
Bigger question: which ones matter? Most apps that implement 1 implement many.
Love to see a sample of ad networks and their overlap.

------
smilliken
abynav: I can't find your contact info, but if you email me I can help you
complete this list. At Mixrank we've been analyzing mobile apps and can build
a complete list of all ad SDKs (and which apps use them).

~~~
abynav
Sure!

Email me at aby@gulyani.com

------
kintamanimatt
Has anybody had any real success with in-app advertising?

------
t0
Might come in handy. Thanks!

